# Step-ins: X-Type vs. N-Type



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Do Switch X-Type boots work with N-Type bindings or vice versa? Or do each type only work the same type?

Any help here much appreciated.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

no
u need x type or n type
unless u have the ols style that u can replace the bails


----------

